# New saw, MS-290



## Stihlmike (Sep 3, 2013)

With all of the negativity associated with my previous saw and the ridiculousness that happened so far, I just wanted to turn the page and bring back some excitement to my wood cutting endeavor.

I picked up a new MS-290 today. I purchased a spare chain as well. Only got to do a few cuts with it when I got home, before putting dinner on. It cut pretty quick and was decently smooth. It started very easy as well, one pull on full, then switch to half and it started right up.  It cut through a small log in a few seconds, and handled the 7-9" diameter log with ease.

The weight of the saw was a bit more noticeable than that of my 230, but can be expected with more cc's. I also moved up to an 18" bar on this saw as well.

I am looking forward to this saw, and having minimal issues  Will post some pics when I get her in the woods.

Thanks for looking, and hope all my threads are positive from her on out.


----------



## Dairyman (Sep 3, 2013)

Its a good saw. I've seen many that are abused and still do the job when called upon time after time.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 3, 2013)

We are a positive people. So keep it clean, eh!?! LOL 

Congrats man... I hope it's good for you. Those are good saws and have cut Tons of firewood for many people. I started with a "Rancher" saw. The 455 Rancher. Still miss it a lil. That saw had a bunch of torque. Would out pull my 036 Pro on the bottom. But on top, the Stihl made the Husq chit the bed


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm hoping all gos well. Will be out tommorow evening weather permitting. Should have s good report.

I thought it would be a lot harder to pull to be honest, wasn't bad at all. I never used a saw with more than 40 cc's so it might take a bit to get used to. Will finish up the manual in a few minutes


----------



## pyroholic (Sep 3, 2013)

Muffler mod, you'll love it, screw the warranty.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 3, 2013)

When you mod the muffler,  I would wait till warrenty is over,  but it will be like gaining g 5 CC!!   It blew my mind when I modded the 390. Wishes I did it years before!


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 3, 2013)

If anything happens? Buy another muff. 

My 460 was mod'd within DAYS... Warranty? I have one...


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 3, 2013)

Congrats on the new saw and may it serve you well!

If you don't have one already, try a full loop of RS chain (yellow, full chisel) on that saw and don't look back.  It will make you much happier than the standard issue RM3 (green, semi-chisel).


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 3, 2013)

Yell yellow label chain is mandatory or any other "chisel" chain from other makers. You don't want safety chain, or semi chisel. You can spot the cutters and the weird double rakers or funny shaped takers or huge rakers.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 4, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> You don't want safety chain, or semi chisel.


 


What's wrong with semi-chisel?


----------



## Beer Belly (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh yeah.....like my MS 290 also......my first cut grabbed and practically dragged me over the log I was cutting....not used to anything bigger than my ol' dependable Craftsman 36cc


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 4, 2013)

Don't buy MM 460 then!


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for all of the helpful info. Going to stick with the safety chain until I get used to the saw, and get more in depth with cutting. I want to really focus on safety right now. With all of my bad luck lately the last thing I want is to be holding a machine I am not good with and cause an injury. I will be cutting this evening and should have a few pictures up.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 4, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> What's wrong with semi-chisel?


I assume it don't cut like full?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 4, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> I assume it don't cut like full?


Ask somebody who skids logs....

Semi is excellent for dirty wood.  Holds an edge much longer than chisel chain. Yes, you sacrifice some speed but you win on pit strategy. . Great for rotten logs, and flush cutting stumps.  Save the chisel chain for clean and green stuff.


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have a 290 and really like it, cut a lot of firewood with it. I did a muffler mod and run the yellow chain on it. It does a good job, still wanting a big saw though for a lot of the stuff that I get into.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 4, 2013)

How do you like the two nut chain adjustment? Does it last and keep the chain tight or are you constantly adjusting. My dads old craftsman had a style like this but the adjustment was done on the bar, and it never kept it tight, then again it was a beat old saw.

What do the muffler mods look like for this saw. Are they created by unbolting the factory cover, and placing in a new bracket with larger hole? Do you take out the baffling. I doubt I will be doing this but just wondering what they look like. Does anyone have a vido of a 290 with muffler mod?


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 4, 2013)

Chain stays tight when set, my muffler mod was simply opening up the holes in the muffler and running it a little richer on the carb.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 4, 2013)

You can open the factory port, or add a second port, with deflector.

The big saws have a dual port cover option. I have the factory port (enlarged), then a second port w/deflector on opposite side, then the ported cover. Or a Tri-Port 

And yes, it sounds very Good


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 4, 2013)

Check out this thread for some good info and pics of opening up that particular muffler without the saw becoming obnoxiously loud.

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/stihl-029-bar.111625/page-2#post-1482360

The muffler stuff is near the end of the thread.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks guys. Ill look into it.

Why is no one just buying mufflers off ebay, modding them, then reselling them. I bet you sell a lot. Or just offer a kit that you could bolt on. Then if something does happen, just put the original muffler back on


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 4, 2013)

Because its so easy to do. Some muffs do have more holes in them than factory.

But here's the thing. I'd ur not mechanically inclined to mod it yourself or take directions here to do it yourself then you likely aren't mechanically inclined to tune your Carb either. Which will cause you to smoke your saw, or lock it up.


----------



## Teddi (Sep 4, 2013)

Since finding this forum, I have done a muff mod on my 7 year old 290 and ordered a couple of RS chains off ebay. Those 2 changes have made me much more productive. I plan on getting either a 261 or 362 by the end of the year. I love this place.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 4, 2013)

A muff mod causes your saw to breath easier. To more efficiently get rid of exhaust faster. Doing so will allow it to take in more air. More air at factory setting means it will run to lean at higher rpms. Its a 2 stroke lean is your enemy. The lube is in the fuel so you have to adjust your fuel for the increased airflow.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 4, 2013)

That was my main reson for not doing this mod, and just reading into it. The last thing i need right now is more saw issues. Just wanted to read up on both Muffler Mods and carb tuning, with the carb tuning being my number one read right now. Want to learn to fix/work on these myself, and then the playing can begin.

I did watch a few videos on how to tune the carb. One had a guy tuning a 460 i believe, he had some sort of square looking device he set on top of his motor, does that device read rpms, or something?


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 4, 2013)

Teddi said:


> Since finding this forum, I have done a muff mod on my 7 year old 290 and ordered a couple of RS chains off ebay. Those 2 changes have made me much more productive. I plan on getting either a 261 or 362 by the end of the year. I love this place.


Hey look up dexterday he has a 361 for sale.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 4, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> That was my main reson for not doing this mod, and just reading into it. The last thing i need right now is more saw issues. Just wanted to read up on both Muffler Mods and carb tuning, with the carb tuning being my number one read right now. Want to learn to fix/work on these myself, and then the playing can begin.
> 
> I did watch a few videos on how to tune the carb. One had a guy tuning a 460 i believe, he had some sort of square looking device he set on top of his motor, does that device read rpms, or something?


That was mastermech. He is posting on this thread. That's a wireless tach that he was useing to set rpms. You can tune by ear too. Not a. Accurate but good enough.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 4, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Since finding this forum, I have done a muff mod on my 7 year old 290 and ordered a couple of RS chains off ebay. Those 2 changes have made me much more productive. I plan on getting either a 261 or 362 by the end of the year. I love this place.Click to expand... Hey look up dexterday he has a 361 for sale.


 
Wish I was better at engine repair and fixing saws, that bad boy would be on its way to PA right now.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 4, 2013)

If I had the cash and was not building a 372 I'd have it, maybe?  I want something 460+ on stohl side now.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 4, 2013)

There are numerous mod'd muffs on FeeBay. May not be any for a 290? But from the 346XP up to the 395XP, and lots for Stihl Pro saws also


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 4, 2013)

Yea there more for pro saws. I knew what he meant.  Most folks who don't know what there doing don't have $800-1000 saws!


----------



## Clyde S. Dale (Sep 4, 2013)

Teddi said:


> Since finding this forum, I have done a muff mod on my 7 year old 290 and ordered a couple of RS chains off ebay. Those 2 changes have made me much more productive. I plan on getting either a 261 or 362 by the end of the year. I love this place.



You sound like me about a year and a half ago.  Although I didn't bother modding the muffler on my MS290, I just sold it and put that money into an MS261.  Now that M-tronic is available on the 261 I am having the same thoughts.  I highly recommend the MS261.  Mine is still stock - I haven't worked up the nerve yet to send it to one of the AS guys for porting.  We'll see what happens when I get the 261c.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 4, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> That was my main reson for not doing this mod, and just reading into it. The last thing i need right now is more saw issues. Just wanted to read up on both Muffler Mods and carb tuning, with the carb tuning being my number one read right now. Want to learn to fix/work on these myself, and then the playing can begin.
> 
> I did watch a few videos on how to tune the carb. One had a guy tuning a 460 i believe, he had some sort of square looking device he set on top of his motor, does that device read rpms, or something?


That sounds a lot like my "tuning a stock 460" video.  

Did the guy have 80s hair metal blasting in the background?  Was he a handsome devil?  

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/chainsaw-carburetor-tuning-101.106774/


----------



## Gasifier (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats on the new saw there StihlMike. I have the MS290 and like it just the way it is from the factory. I also went with the 18" bar. I think you will really like it. Happy cutting man.


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 4, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> That was my main reson for not doing this mod, and just reading into it. The last thing i need right now is more saw issues. Just wanted to read up on both Muffler Mods and carb tuning, with the carb tuning being my number one read right now. Want to learn to fix/work on these myself, and then the playing can begin.
> 
> I did watch a few videos on how to tune the carb. One had a guy tuning a 460 i believe, he had some sort of square looking device he set on top of his motor, does that device read rpms, or something?


Yeah, that is a tach. You use it near the spark plug. Pretty cool.


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 4, 2013)

And congrats on the new saw. Enjoy it.


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 4, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> That sounds a lot like my "tuning a stock 460" video.
> 
> Did the guy have 80s hair metal blasting in the background?  Was he a handsome devil?
> 
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/chainsaw-carburetor-tuning-101.106774/


That's where I saw the tach in the video. Great job.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 5, 2013)

That is the video where I saw the tach.

Let me tell you, I am glad that the 230 had so many issues. This 290 was awesome yesterday. I dropped two standing dead trees that were side by side in about 4 minutes. Then got both trees cut to fire wood in about a half hour. It took longer to load the trunk of the neon than it did to cut the trees down.

I will need to get a truck for sure because the car will definetly not keep up to the Farm Boss. I had to leave a ton of wood up in the woods because of not having a truck. I will be borrowing my dads truck tonight to go pick up the rest.

I am very happy with my new saw. It popped after 2 pulls, and started on the third. Very easy to start this saw. It never shut off, until I ran it out of gas. The only time it had bogged down was want it dug into the wood hard and pulled the bar deep into the wood. I had to lift up on this saw instead of apply any pressure down. I would describe the whole experience as smooth. I didn't even notice the weight of the saw while cutting. I did nick a rock that was unseen, and will be sharpening the chain later. Glad I got a back up chain.

Just hope that this flawless run continues and I don't have any issues for a while. Now that's a saw! I don't think I would be able to handle a saw bigger or more powerful than this...........for now


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 5, 2013)

Yea the 290 is a good saw. Cutting the amount you did you don't notice the weight. You do when you been xutri g for hours or in 90 F heat.  Or when clearing brush or lots of topping,  then they feel like a boat anchor.

On my 390 and the bigger saws you can not only let the weight make the cut bit also lean on the thing!


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 5, 2013)

going to go up to get the other wood i left lay today, i just hope no one steals it. Found 3 more in the same location. I have one tree down that looks to me amazing wood but it is leaning into another tree. Going to get it this weekend. I cut it with the craftsman and it got a bit hung up in the center and rotated a bit when it fell.

I did notice a bit more kickback on this saw once it is burried in a log. I need to remeber to lift out and away when cutting a log that if flush to the groud. Other than that no issues yet.

One question though,The dealer filled the tank with Stihl motomix, When that tank ran out i put my mixed fresh 92 octane and Stihls upgraded oil. When the saw first started with the new gas it die twice when I hit the throttle, but after that it ran fine again. Do saws do this when you put new gas in the tank that is cooler than the gas that was in the saw before, or does it take it a few seconds to get the gas into the engine.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 5, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> going to go up to get the other wood i left lay today, i just hope no one steals it. Found 3 more in the same location. I have one tree down that looks to me amazing wood but it is leaning into another tree. Going to get it this weekend. I cut it with the craftsman and it got a bit hung up in the center and rotated a bit when it fell.
> 
> I did notice a bit more kickback on this saw once it is burried in a log. I need to remeber to lift out and away when cutting a log that if flush to the groud. Other than that no issues yet.
> 
> One question though,The dealer filled the tank with Stihl motomix, When that tank ran out i put my mixed fresh 92 octane and Stihls upgraded oil. When the saw first started with the new gas it die twice when I hit the throttle, but after that it ran fine again. Do saws do this when you put new gas in the tank that is cooler than the gas that was in the saw before, or does it take it a few seconds to get the gas into the engine.



Bogging is a non issue.

It only bogged because you ran the tanl dry. Once started, it took a second to get fuel back through the line. No worries. If you can, tilt the saw and note the fuel level. Right when a saw is gonna run out of gas, it can create a Lean condition. Better to refill before its completely empty. Some may always run empty, but I dont like too.

Congrats again..


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tip, I was a bit in the ZONE yesterday, and didn't even notice. It didn't sputter or anything when it ran out, it just stopped. I was scared, but then was relieved to see that it was only out of gas.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 5, 2013)

If you ran the saw totally out of gas then I won't worry much about it.  It's most likely due to air in the carburetor and the lack of a purge primer.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 5, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> Thanks for the tip, I was a bit in the ZONE yesterday, and didn't even notice. It didn't sputter or anything when it ran out, it just stopped. I was scared, but then was relieved to see that it was only out of gas.


You will get a feel for how long you can go on a tank of fuel.  Also you will learn to stop as soon as the saw begins to lose power rather than attempting to wring the last drop out of it.  If you do run out, you haven't hurt the saw one bit. It's not lean long enough to  hurt anything.  The danger from running lean is when it's got enough fuel to run under load for more than a few seconds. Definitely not the case if the tank is empty.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah i figured that it was a non issue, and it was due to the lack of a primar.

Do you guys carry a smaller saw with you when cutting standing dead. I thought that the ideal situation would be to have the 290 for the cuts, and get the 015 L fixed and take out the limbs with that. The farm boss did the job with easy, but figured that the little guy would save some wear on my new saw, and my arms.

Only down fall would be that I would have to carry two saws into the woods with me. I want to have the 290 for a long time and want to do everything I can to extend its life, but not sure that taking off a few limbs will hurt anything.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 5, 2013)

I limb with a 62cc saw...  Then use a 71cc or 76cc saw for bucking  I normally have a few saws on hand.  But I also do most cutting at home now. So I dont have to go far


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 5, 2013)

I am picturing you (dexter) as a Tim the Toolman Taylor type of guy. LOL Rocking a lifted diesle with stacks. 

I imagine in time I will move up, but that farm boss seemed like a lot of saw. I need to go try one of these bigger saws some time. LOL


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 5, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> I imagine in time I will move up, but that farm boss seemed like a lot of saw. I need to go try one of these bigger saws some time. LOL


I wouldn't do that if I were you. They will cure the common cold before they cure CAD. Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder.  Known to be fatal once the spouse sees where the money is going.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 5, 2013)

LOL I did get the "So did you just get the same saw?" I said "No I traded up" and that was it. SCORE!! I bet she would flip if she knew that I spent 172 extra on the saw. I already had my comeback in mind. "Look I can cut quicker and be home sooner"....


----------



## redRover (Sep 5, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> I wouldn't do that if I were you. They will cure the common cold before they cure CAD. Chainsaw Acquisition Disorder.  Known to be fatal once the spouse sees where the money is going.


The only known cure is submission.

Once you have at least two sizes in each displacement category, symptoms have been shown to abate, particularly once you try running an MS880 for eight hours a day


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 5, 2013)

Gonna buy a diesel soon. Have a lifted F-150 FX4 SuperCrew now.  It aint bad


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 5, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> LOL I did get the "So did you just get the same saw?" I said "No I traded up" and that was it. SCORE!! I bet she would flip if she knew that I spent 172 extra on the saw. I already had my comeback in mind. "Look I can cut quicker and be home sooner"....


It is best to buy saws in the winter when the spouse is readily aware and appreciative of the "free" heat coming from the stove.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 5, 2013)

i knew you had a lifted truck. LOL i will get a truck soon but it will be a beater for sure.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 5, 2013)

Yea if u run them dry they will die when u hit throttle or not idle right till fuel flows. That's normal


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 5, 2013)

I have 2 trucks. But both are not worth what some of the "wood beaters " on here would bring


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 5, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> With all of the negativity associated with my previous saw and the ridiculousness that happened so far, I just wanted to turn the page and bring back some excitement to my wood cutting endeavor.
> 
> I picked up a new MS-290 today. I purchased a spare chain as well. Only got to do a few cuts with it when I got home, before putting dinner on. It cut pretty quick and was decently smooth. It started very easy as well, one pull on full, then switch to half and it started right up.  It cut through a small log in a few seconds, and handled the 7-9" diameter log with ease.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats.  I love my 290.  Wait till that warranty is up.  I haven't touched mine.  Still have a year on the warranty.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Sep 5, 2013)

Start searching CL for deals. Otherwise you'll go broke if stricken with CAD.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 5, 2013)

I will have to wait until i get the stove installed and the wood hauling truck before CAD can set it. It is kind of like a vaccine right now. Once all of those are taken care of I cant promise I wont get that addiction. I think the farmboss is perfect for my current needs. It handled the 14-16" diameter tree very well. The real test will come with the big boy I have dropped but stuck on another tree. It is about an 18" diameter so we shall see.

 I have a 6 by 8 trailer that i can use, but not quite sure the neon would be up to that task. I think it would drag on the ground with a load. LOL


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 5, 2013)

Yea I think it would. The 4x8 will cause my ranger to come close to dragging when it and the bed is loaded. Well heck the bed can load the truck till I. Sits on axle but the trailer alone will come close.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 9, 2013)

Cut 2 more truck loads with her this weekend, saw ran great. Think I got a good one. Started perfect every time, and really saves time. Glad I went to a bigger saw.

Here is what I have so far, still need to split and figure out where I am going to put the wood. Thinking of putting the wood along side my garage for now and tarp it until I can get up enough money to put a lean too off of the garage. I want to double this in the next few weeks, and have it ready for next year. Going to work at installing the burner as well, but most likely will not use it until next year, or if I can get some seasoned wood brought in. I may look into ordering half of my normal oil, and order the rest in seasoned split wood, and let the wood I am cutting now season for use next year. I imagine I will go through about 5-6 chords of wood next year. And am shooting for this much by winter.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 9, 2013)

Don't mind the weeds around the house, and edges of other items. I got the grass cut yesterday but did not get a chance to do the trimming. And yest that half dead tree behind the house to the left of the chimney is asking for it, but I will be contacting a professional on that one.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 9, 2013)

Weeds I didn't notice them!!  I had weeds last week. Knee high and taller!  In a few spots that I had been avoiding.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 9, 2013)

You're too modest--that wood looks great with that handsome white house behind it. 

My #1 priority is to get it stacked OFF THE GROUND.  If it's on the ground, tarping will not matter.


----------



## Foragefarmer (Sep 9, 2013)

I like the tractor rim fire ring. 

The chimney on your house must have one heck of a flashing job since it is at the bottom of a valley.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 9, 2013)

This is just the temporary spot for the wood. Going to get some pallets and such before I split. Just have to be sure where I want to store the wood.

We have a cleared lot adjacent to this that is .3 acres and thought about starting the "next years" wood piles over there.

I bought the house June 2011 and moved in, October 2011. 3 bed room, one bath, kitchen, dining, and den. Roughly 1700-1800 sq feet.

Completely remodeled the inside of it. Didn't do much to the outside yet. The location is perfect for me. I have a class a wild trout stream within walking distance, and another overly stocked trout stream about a mile down the road. I have shot deer within sight of the house in archery, and harvested my first spring turkey about a quarter mile away. Natural spring coming off of the mountain witha cement trough at the bottom, Found out that back in they day it had a "spring house" over it.

 4 apple trees and 3 pear trees grace my yard. 2 car detached garage and an 8 x 10 shed. It sits on .8 acres of land, and is bordered by 1000's of acres of ground opend to public hunting.

All for the price of $51,000. Gotta love rural Pennsylvania  I have a lower mortgage payment and a "like new" house inside. Not the prettiest house out there, or the newest but I am working at it, and it works for me.


We put about 5,000 or so into the remodle job. I believe we spent around 2500 in oil last year. Have plans for a wrap around deck in the L where the wood is but that will come. Money is a bit tight right now.

It has that camp/homey vibe about it with the location and it is almost a sin not to put a woodburner in it


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 9, 2013)

Stihlmike, you are such a kidder.  We all know there's nothing like that in PA, silly.  Everthing in PA is urban jungle, abandoned dirty industrial sites, and suburban sprawl.




[  Mike, please stop telling everyone about our little piece of paradise.  The arsehats from from outside will move in and ruin everything ]


----------



## redRover (Sep 9, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> This is just the temporary spot for the wood. Going to get some pallets and such before I split. Just have to be sure where I want to store the wood.
> 
> We have a cleared lot adjacent to this that is .3 acres and thought about starting the "next years" wood piles over there.
> 
> ...



Three questions:
1. 51k????? Is this a typo or not?
2. How old is the house/what's the insulation like? It looks to be from the 30s if I had to guess.
3. What are the property taxes like, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 9, 2013)

that was the offer they excepted. We had to finance a bit more. Not exactly sure on the age, but I think 20's or 30's. I think the taxes are around 400 or so.

Sorry Tree pointer


----------



## osagebow (Sep 9, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> Congrats on the new saw and may it serve you well!
> 
> If you don't have one already, try a full loop of RS chain (yellow, full chisel) on that saw and don't look back.  It will make you much happier than the standard issue RM3 (green, semi-chisel).




'tis true. Just about done chewing up my original RM3 loop, only use it for down and dirty stuff.   Happy with my 290, but might try to mod it when I get my busted up husky working again. Only been at this  a coupla years though, never have run a pro saw. I have a feeling running one would quickly cost me 500 bucks.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 10, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> that was the offer they excepted. We had to finance a bit more. Not exactly sure on the age, but I think 20's or 30's. I think the taxes are around 400 or so.
> 
> Sorry Tree pointer


400 in property taxes...... Crazy.  I pay 10 times that and I live in the "low rent" part of the area.


----------



## Stihlmike (Sep 10, 2013)

Got withdrawls from my saw, had in house chores yesterday, I have to watch the baby this evening until 7:00, and I will be giving a fly fishing presentation near Pittsburgh tomorow, have to meet a guy and deliver his fly order on Thursday at 6:00, looks like I wont be cutting until Friday, and the weekend. Didn't think this would get that addicting.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 10, 2013)

Stihlmike said:


> Didn't think this would get that addicting.


You have only encountered the tip of the Iceberg Grasshopper ! Stay very far away from 70 cc saws ,and never ,but never run a ported saw !!,


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 10, 2013)

Unless your buying a used pro saw there a bit more than $500.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 10, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> Unless your buying a used pro saw there a bit more than $500.



They dont have to be that much
 I would have given that 361 to any member for $350 last week. But it went to a member on another site. Thats cheap for a clean low hour 361


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh yea I know they can be had for less but did not know what he meant. I took it as new.


----------

